# Hertz Mille ML3000 12" Subwoofer



## xcellr8tion (Sep 22, 2009)

Kick a$$ sub up for grabs, with shipping included in the lower 48!

Hertz ML3000 12" Mille Subwoofer : eBay Motors (item 220578954597 end time Apr-01-10 21:18:40 PDT)


----------

